# This video will humble you, he's so good!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The You Tube poster, Mas Barlin, is not the woodworker, if you read all the comments. Regardless, I couldn't believe how awesome this first guy is. Don't believe me? ... watch this....


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW!, that is about as perfect as anyone I have ever seen, just amazing.
That very last part about the rail on the deck with the glass looks just like a friend of mine's work. If it isn't, it is unreal how much it does look like his home and work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that he's done that type of joinery a couple of times before. LOL. Awesome stuff.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I agree with others he is one of the best. I never was the finished product of what he was making. That would have been nice.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

wnt, thanks for the video. Due to a health issue from yesterday, I am under strict orders from SWMBO to take it easy today. With that, I watched the entire video. I don't always have that patience but I was impressed with the precision that was utilized in making the various items, the jigs, etc. The railing was the creme de la creme. I noticed that he staggered the clamps to get even pressure on the railing. My only thing apart from the woodworking was looking at the lake or river in the background and wondered what the fishing was like.


----------

